# meibomian gland dysfunction ICD-9 code?



## lyost (Apr 23, 2009)

Depending on which article you read, "meibomian gland dysfunction" is described as "posterior blepharitis" (ICD-9 373.00) or "meibomitis" (ICD-9 373.12).  Does anyone have any info that would help me decide which way to go on this?

TIA


----------



## EARREYGUE (Apr 24, 2009)

I dont know if I would use either. 
Dysfuntion, is a abnormal or impaired organ or part.

The meibomian glands are a special kind of sebaceous glands at the rim of the eyelids.

I would check the notes since 
373.00 Blepharitis is a inflammation of the hair follicles and glads along edge of eye lids, and 
373.12 Meibomitis is inflammation of the meibomian glad. 

If the notes say inflammation see if its the meibomian glands alone or with the hair follicles. However if you only find dysfuntion I would probably go with Anomaly of Sebaceous glands 757.9

Just my thoughts hope it helps.


----------

